# frog ID help



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

I recently acquired a group of frogs from a local lady. She called some peacock tree frogs. Anyone know Latin on this? The closest I can get is _Leptopelis_.

Also got a "golden-eye treefrog " which has metalic golden eyes. Latin anyone?

Thanks


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Leptopelis vermiculatas

s


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Scott!
Just to be sure, here's a picture of one.

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... at=0&pos=0

And here's another one of the frogs I can't ID:
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... &pos=-4641

Thanks!


----------

